# I Got a Million Ways to Get It...



## Scarface30 (Jan 3, 2010)

Soooo, it's been a few months since I've been around. School last semester was unbelievably ridiculous, however this coming semester it is going to be a little better - not to mention it's my final semester of university! Yeeeahhh!!

Anyway, I haven't stepped foot in a gym since beginning of October, haven't put on any weight which is good, however I have lost a shit ton of strength. So this next program will be geared towards strength, with hopefully some size gains as a side effect.

This is what I'll be doing. It's kinda like a Westside template, but not quite. There are two upper/lower days ME and RE, instead of a bench, DL, squats, ME and RE days. 

*A - ME Day - upper*
CGBP, low angle DB - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
Standing BB Press - 3 x 5-6
Cable row - 4 x 5-6
Leg extensions - 2 x 10-15
side laterals - 2 x 10-15

*B - RE Day - upper*
Bench Press, dips - 3 x 8
pullups - 4 x 8-12
Arnies - 3 x 8
Yates rows - 4 x 8-12
DB curls - 2 x 10-15
Grip work

*C - ME Day - lower*
DLs, platform pull - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
Back Squat - 4 x 5
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
Single leg DLs - 3 x 8-12
side laterals - 2 x 10-15

*D - RE Day - lower*
Front squat - 4 x 8
RDLs - 3 x 10
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
Db snatch - 2 x 6
Core work

So, since I will only be able to get to the gym 3 days a week, and then hopefully a 4th for some cardio, my plan is to:

Week 1: A,B,C
Week 2: D,A,B
Week 3: C,D,A
Week 4: B,C,B

etc... to Week 8, then take a break. This is what it'll be pending any changes from Built or whoever else. I'll be switching some movements in and out each week, and also have to completely learn some new ones, i.e. platform pulls??

I'm back!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Heya, Scar.  Welcome back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome back.

The new program looks good 

Any reason you are doing "side laterals" on a lower day as well as on an upper day ??


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

ScarrrrrrrrrrrrrRRR!

Welcome back, dude. Strength training is definitely the way to go


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 4, 2010)

So, finally back at it today and it felt awesome!

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
Warmup sets x3
125x3
115x2x3

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
BWx2x6
BWx2x5

*Standing BB Press - RI 1:30-2:00*
70x4x6

*Cable Rows - RI 1:30-2:00*
70x4x6

*Leg Extensions - RI 1:00*
90x8
90x8

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
1x10
1x10

Rotator cuff stuff.

As stated before, felt wicked, weak, but wicked. I can already feel the DOMS setting in my arms, ha!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Heya, Scar.  Welcome back!



Thanks Py, glad to be back around here.



yellowmoomba said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> The new program looks good
> 
> Any reason you are doing "side laterals" on a lower day as well as on an upper day ??



Thanks YM. I had a little inspiration from seeing HeavyBomber's journal. Not saying I am going to get huge like him or be able to lift half what he does, but you get the idea.

I am actually not sure why I added in the laterals on the lower day. There was a reason why when I was figuring it out, but I forget now.



Gazhole said:


> ScarrrrrrrrrrrrrRRR!
> 
> Welcome back, dude. Strength training is definitely the way to go



Lol, thanks Gaz.

Strength training is awesome. I'd much rather be one of those guys that looks weak but can move a lot of shit, than the big guys that can't, ya know?


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

bout time you came back


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome back, Scar and Happy New Year.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 6, 2010)

A little change of plans... 

*A - ME Day - upper*
CGBP, low angle DB - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
Standing BB Press - 3 x 5-6
Cable row - 4 x 5-6
Leg extensions - 2 x 10-15
side laterals - 2 x 10-15

*B - ME Day - lower*
DLs, platform pull - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
Back Squat - 4 x 5
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
Single leg DLs - 3 x 8-12
side laterals - 2 x 10-15
Core work

*C - RE Day - upper*
Bench Press, dips - 3 x 8
pullups - 4 x 8-12
Arnies - 3 x 8
Yates rows - 4 x 8-12
DB curls - 2 x 10-15
Grip work


*D - RE Day - lower*
Front squat - 4 x 8
RDLs - 3 x 10
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
Db snatch - 2 x 6
Core work

Just changed the order of things.

Off too class/gym now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 6, 2010)

katt said:


> bout time you came back



Thanks katt, we all knew I'd eventually be back around.



Triple Threat said:


> Welcome back, Scar and Happy New Year.



Thanks TT. 
Happy New Year to you, too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 6, 2010)

today...

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00+*
Warmup sets x3
175x3
165x3
165x3

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
125x5
135x3x5

*Single Leg DLs - RI 1:30*
+15x2x10 each leg
+15x8 each leg

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x10
125x2x8

Another good one. Still feeling my way back into it, obviously I can't lift as much as I could 3 months ago, so these first few workouts are going to be touch and go.

Also, going to have to change some things up with my routine already. Noticed today my lower back was getting pretty tired, therefore I left out the hypers. I think I am going to alternate those in with the single-leg DLs, and then add in the DB snatches on that day also instead of the RE lower day.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2010)

Program and workout look good!

I always change stuff around during my programs too, so don't worry about it. You never know how you're going to feel when you actually do it.

What are your goals for this? Obviously strength, but anything specific?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Program and workout look good!
> 
> I always change stuff around during my programs too, so don't worry about it. You never know how you're going to feel when you actually do it.
> 
> What are your goals for this? Obviously strength, but anything specific?



Thanks Gaz.

Goals for this one is just get my strength back. Period. Lol. Nothing too specific, hopefully might gain some size too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2010)

today...

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
95x8
105x8
115x8
115x6

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx5
BWx4
BWx5
BWx4

*Arnold Press - RI 1:30*
20sx8
25sx8
30sx8

*Yates Rows - RI 1:30*
95x10
105x2x8

*DB Curls* 25sx10
*Static Holds* 75s x2

I forgot how taxing the higher repped stuff can be. 8-10 reps on sets was tough!

Forgot to time my static holds, but it probably wasn't anymore than 30s each time.

Yates Rows are sweet, a new fave I think.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks good for just getting back into it!    My realization after 3 months of slacking was the other day when we started doing pullups again... ok so 15 extra pounds I packed on doesn't work good for me...    I could barely do one of them before I went over to the assisted pullup machine... do you realize how degrating that felt... omg..  at that moment I felt like a total newbie.. geez


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice work, Scar.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2010)

katt said:


> Looks good for just getting back into it!    My realization after 3 months of slacking was the other day when we started doing pullups again... ok so 15 extra pounds I packed on doesn't work good for me...    I could barely do one of them before I went over to the assisted pullup machine... do you realize how degrating that felt... omg..  at that moment I felt like a total newbie.. geez



I know how you feel. Over Christmas when I was home, mom and dad have a fireplace in the living room, so I would bring up some firewood when it was needed. Dad has this leather carrying thing - well I realized I was getting weak when I needed two hands to carry it up stairs! 

Thanks though, katt. We'll be back to our old selves in no time!



Pylon said:


> Nice work, Scar.



Thanks Py.

I'll try and get around to all the journals and play catch up tomorrow.

Also, just an update.. Just returned from watching Avatar, and I'm pretty sure it's one of the best movies I've ever seen. It's a must see.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2010)

Today...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
85x8 (3 sets)
85x7

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
135x9 (2 sets)
135x8

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30*
30x6 (2 sets)

*Reverse Hypers - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x10
135x8 (2 sets)

Front squats felt awesome. I am liking these, I seem to be able to go lower with these than back squats.

RDLs killed my hams/glutes.

DB snatches killed my everything.

Missed opportunity to chat up a gym cutie - killed my mojo.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2010)

Really nice inclusion of dumbell snatches, dude. Very under-rated exercise! 

Get yo mojo back!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 13, 2010)

Today...

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
Warmup sets x2
135x3
125x3 (2 sets)

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
BWx6 (3 sets)
BWx4

*Standing BB Press - RI 2:00*
70x6
75x6 (2 sets)
80x4

*Cable Rows - RI 2:00*
75x6
85x6
95x6
95x5

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
10sx10
15sx7

Things are going up slowly. Might have to add some weight to those chinups.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks solid to me      Grap a 15 lb dumbell between your ankles next time on your chins (it will work your core too)


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2010)

Good stuff as always man, weighted chins will definitely be a huge benefit to your development. They are the best exercise for the back imo, and adding weight just makes them better.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks solid to me      Grap a 15 lb dumbell between your ankles next time on your chins (it will work your core too)



Thanks YM.

Actually, I have a weight belt, bought one over a year ago. That's normally what I used when I was able to do a decent amount of pullups or chins and needed weight. Although I bet the weight between the ankles would give you that little extra for your core!



Gazhole said:


> Good stuff as always man, weighted chins will definitely be a huge benefit to your development. They are the best exercise for the back imo, and adding weight just makes them better.



Thanks Gaz.

Chinups and/or pullups are awesome. A definite must for anyone, IMO.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2010)

Today...

*DLs - RI 2:00*
Warmup sets x2
195x3
185x3 (2 sets)

*Squats - RI 2:00*
135x5 (2 sets)
145x5
145x4

*Single-Leg DLs - RI 1:30*
+15x8 each leg (2 sets)
+20x8 each leg

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
90x8 (2 sets)

*Planks - RI 1:30*
BW - 70 seconds
BW - 51 seconds

Felt really good. Scraped my shins up pretty good on the deads, and I have never gone that low on back squats before, they were legit ATG, which felt good.

Planks were tough, thought I'd change up the core work a little bit.

Decided to also add in some calf work.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2010)

Today...

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10
BWx9
BWx7
BWx6

*Pullups - RI 1:30+*
BWx6
BWx5
BWx4
BWx4

*Arnold Press - RI 1:30*
30sx10 (2 sets)
30sx8

*Yates Rows - RI 1:30*
105x10 (2 sets)
115x9

*DB Curls* 25sx10
*Static Holds* 75s (2 sets) ~35 seconds each set

So, I planned on alternating the bench on this day with dips, but not this soon. Had to today though because both benches were taken, and man did that ever kill me for the rest of the workout! Felt good though, but I thought my pullups would have been a little stronger.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice to see some grip work in there, bro 

Also, nice going on the ATG. Getting sick depth on squats is a real ego-checker, lol.

Workouts look good


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice to see some grip work in there, bro
> 
> Also, nice going on the ATG. Getting sick depth on squats is a real ego-checker, lol.
> 
> Workouts look good



Thanks Gaz, grip is a must in my opinion. I know you get a lot of it from deads, but just that extra means a lot.

ATG squats do make you feel 10 feet tall, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

Today...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
85x8 (2 sets)
95x8
95x7

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
135x8
145x8
145x6

*DN Snatch - RI 1:30*
30x6
35x6

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (2 sets)
BWx8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x10
135x9
135x7

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
100x8 (2 sets)

So, puking feeling came on after the DB snatches. Front squats, followed by RDLs, followed by snatches = brutal!

Also, I was honestly convinced for half the day that it was Friday, and therefore since I did that workout had missed a workout. Wrong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2010)

That looks like a tough sequence  

Keep it up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> That looks like a tough sequence
> 
> Keep it up.



Thanks YM, it was tough!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2010)

Today...

*CGBP - RI 2:00*
Warmup sets x2
135x3
130x3 (2 sets)

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+15x5 (2 sets)
BWx6 (2 sets)

*Standing BB Press - RI 2:00*
80x6
85x6
85x5 
85x4

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 2:00*
85x6
95x6 (2 sets)
105x6

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
15sx10
15sx7

Could have started off 5 or 10 lbs heavier on the CGBP.

Chins were alright, probably should have started with an extra 10 instead of 15lbs.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2010)

Today...

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00*
Warmup sets x2
195x3
185x3 (2 sets)

*Squats - RI 2:00*
145x5 (2 sets)
155x5 (2 sets)

*Single Leg DL - RI 1:30*
+15x8 each leg
+20x8 (2 sets) each leg

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
100x8 (2 sets)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW - 79 seconds
BW - 55 seconds

My DLs did not go up, I figure it was since last week they were out of rotation. Tried 205 but that was a . Form was horrendous! 

Squats felt good though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Today...

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (2 sets)
BWx7
BWx6

*Pullups - RI 1:30+*
BWx6
BWx5 (2 sets)
BWx4

*Arnold Press - RI 1:30*
30sx10
35sx8
35sx6

*Yates Rows - RI 1:30*
115x10 (2 sets)
125x8

*DB Curls* 30sx8
*Static Holds* 75sx2 - 35 seconds each


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 30, 2010)

Today...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
95x8 (2 sets)
100x8 (2 sets)

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
145x10
145x8 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch - RI 1:30*
35x6 each arm
40x4 each arm

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
110x6 (3 sets)

Wasn't able to get to the gym yesterday, so I went today instead.

Front squats are feeling good, although I am finding I get tight lower back for about 10 minutes after doing them.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome workouts, dude! You're hitting it hard 

Do you do anything to warm up the lower back beforehand?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome workouts, dude! You're hitting it hard
> 
> Do you do anything to warm up the lower back beforehand?



Thanks Gaz.

Errr.. yyyeesss.. I am warming up my lower back beforehand.. 

No, no I am not. What could I do for that?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2010)

Today...

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
60x3
55x3 (2 sets)

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+10x6 (2 sets)
+15x4 (2 sets)

*Standing BB Press - RI 2:00*
85x6 (2 sets)
90x5
90x4

*Seated Cable Rows - RI 2:00*
95x6
105x5 (3 sets)

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
15x10
20x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
125x10
135x10
145x6


----------



## the other half (Feb 2, 2010)

scar, good to have u back. seems alot of us had a nice long vacation from the weights.

if we all keep hitting it hard,we will all be back to our old selves or better.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2010)

the other half said:


> scar, good to have u back. seems alot of us had a nice long vacation from the weights.
> 
> if we all keep hitting it hard,we will all be back to our old selves or better.



Thanks TOH, I'm feeling great, and better than first semester, since I've been getting to the gym again on a regular basis.

Hoping to get better than my old self, that's for sure. .


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2010)

Today...

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00*
Warmup up (2 sets)
200x3
190x3 (2 sets)

*Squats - RI 2:00*
145x5
155x5 (2 sets)
165x5

*Single Leg DL - RI 1:30*
+20x8 each leg
+25x8 each leg
+30x8 each leg

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
110x6 (3 sets)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW - 90 seconds
BW - 70 seconds

So, I think I might have figured out the whole thing with my back. I kept my core more firm and "flexed" so to speak, and noticed a huge difference in the stress on my lower back. I guess with doing that my abs took some of the stress off my lower back.

Does that make sense? Could that have helped?

Other than that, was a good workout. Squats are feeling strong, and DLs were too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2010)

Today...

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (2 sets)
BWx8 (2 sets)

*Pullups - RI 1:30+*
BWx7
BWx6
BWx5 (2 sets)

*Arnold Press - RI 1:30*
35sx8 
35sx7 (2 sets)

*Yates Rows - RI 1:30*
115x10
125x10
125x8

*Hammer Curls* 30sx8
*Static Holds* 75s - ~40 seconds each (forgot to time, again).


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2010)

Today...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
95x8 (2 sets)
105x8 (2 sets)

*RDLs - RI 1:30+*
145x10
145x8 (2 sets)

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30+*
40x4 (3 sets) each arm

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x6 (3 sets)


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 10, 2010)

Today...

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
65sx3
60sx3 (2 sets)

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+10x6 (2 sets)
+15x5
+15x4

*Standing BB Press - RI 2:00*
85x5
90x5 (3 sets)

*Cable Rows - RI 2:00*
95x6
115x6 
115x6 (2 sets)

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
20sx8 (2 sets)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW - 82 seconds
BW - 65 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2010)

Haven't been in here in a while.   Looks like you are getting stronger


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2010)

Yup, Scar is moving on up....


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Haven't been in here in a while.   Looks like you are getting stronger





katt said:


> Yup, Scar is moving on up....



Thanks YM and katt.

Slowly getting there. Some things aren't moving along as quickly as I'd like them too, i.e. chinups, but whatever.

Sorry I haven't been getting around to your journals lately. My honours thesis is consuming much of my life and it's getting pretty stressful. It'll be all over soon enough though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yesterday...

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
205x3
195x3 (2 sets)

Couldn't find the 2.5s so had to take it down to 195.

*Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5 (2 sets)
165x5 (2 sets)

*Single Leg DLs - RI 1:30*
+25x8 (each leg)
+30x8 (each leg)
+35x8 (each leg)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135x10 (2 sets)
145x6

*Standing Single Leg Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
+30x10 (each leg)
+40x10 (each leg)
+50x10 (each leg)


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 15, 2010)

Today...

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
Warmup
115x8
125x8 (3 sets)

*Pullups - RI 1:30+*
BWx9
BWx7
BWx6
BWx5

*Arnold Press - RI 1:30*
35sx8 (2 sets)
35sx6

*Yates Row - RI 1:30*
115x10
125x10 (2 sets)

*Hammer Curls* 30sx10
*Static Holds* 75s - 2x45 seconds


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

what are you doing your thesis about?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 17, 2010)

Been a long time, Scar.  Looks like you're doing good here.
Yay for grip strength training!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2010)

katt said:


> what are you doing your thesis about?



Welllll.. I am studying the metamorphic rocks in a certain area of the Himalayas known as the Lesser Himalayan Sequence.

My supervisor for the project is actually one of the leading geologists on studying the Himalayas, and the work I am doing is something he is hoping will help them figure out the whole picture much better. From what I have learned it is a somewhat complicated mountain range!



nadirmg said:


> Been a long time, Scar.  Looks like you're doing good here.
> Yay for grip strength training!



Hey nadirmg! Welcome back dude!

Training is going pretty well. This is the first time I have been training for more than a week at a time and consistently since the summer.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2010)

So I wasn't able to workout today because we got hit with a huge snowstorm last night and the university was actually closed, and therefore the gym was closed. First time that's happened in my 5 years here!


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> So I wasn't able to workout today because we got hit with a huge snowstorm last night and the university was actually closed, and therefore the gym was closed. First time that's happened in my 5 years here!



That sucks man.  
Go watch Fight Club and be ready to work out tomorrow!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 19, 2010)

Today...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
95x8
105x8
110x8
110x7

*RDLs - RI 1:30+*
145x10
150x9
150x8

*DB Snatch - RI 2:00*
40x4 (2 sets) each arm
45x4 right/45x3 left

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x6 (3 sets)


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 22, 2010)

Been MIA from the gym the last few days. I am on spring break and came home for a few days. Weekend was a write off, hit up some bars Friday night which meant did not feel like going to the gym Saturday, then I came home to no gym.

Will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2010)

Heya Scar.  Tough night for Martin against the US.  Think he'll be back out there, or will Luongo get a chance?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)

OK, no need to wonder on that one anymore...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> hit up some bars Friday night which meant did not feel like going to the gym Saturday,



  Quite understandable.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Heya Scar.  Tough night for Martin against the US.  Think he'll be back out there, or will Luongo get a chance?



Yeah, even though Marty's my boy, I gotta say Luongo is a good choice for the game against Germany. I'm not sure what Brodeur was thinking on some of those goals.

We can still win gold though! Well, Canada can. I guess your "we" would be the US..  Lol.



Triple Threat said:


> Quite understandable.



 

Sounds like you know all too well, TT.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Today...

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
65sx3
60sx3 (2 sets)

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
+10x6
+15x6
+15x4 (2 sets)

*Standing BB Press - RI 2:00*
85x5
90x5 (2 sets)
95x4

*Cable Rows - RI 2:00*
105x6 (3 sets)
115x6

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
20sx8
25sx5

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135x10
145x8
145x7

So, the few days off didn't hurt too much. Chinups are still not up to par, but I am liking my progress on my pushing somewhat.

Soon gonna switch things around, so chinups will switch with DB press, etc...

I'm not sure if you remember, but back over the summer I said how my grandfather was diagnosed with cancer. Well, he's gone through many many chemo treatments and we found out today that he is in remission. I have never felt so relieved and happy in my life.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)

Good news, Scar.  Glad for you and the family.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Been MIA from the gym the last few days. I am on spring break and came home for a few days. Weekend was a write off, hit up some bars Friday night which meant did not feel like going to the gym Saturday, then I came home to no gym.
> 
> Will be back at it tomorrow.



take advantage of your youth, cause, when we go out and have to much fun it takes us a whole week to get back to normal. if that is possible!!!!
glad to hear the your gramps is doing better.

now get to the dam gym!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 24, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Good news, Scar.  Glad for you and the family.





the other half said:


> take advantage of your youth, cause, when we go out and have to much fun it takes us a whole week to get back to normal. if that is possible!!!!
> glad to hear the your gramps is doing better.
> 
> now get to the dam gym!!!!!



Thanks fellas.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 24, 2010)

Today...

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
210x3
205x3 (2 sets)

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
155x5
165x5
170x5
170x4

*Single Leg DLs - RI 1:30*
+30x8 each leg (2 sets)
+35x8 each leg

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x6 (3 sets)


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 26, 2010)

Today...

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (3 sets)
BWx7

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BWx9
BWx6
BWx5 (2 sets)

*Arnold Press - RI 1:30*
35sx8 (2 sets)
40sx6

*Yates Row - RI 1:30*
115x10
125x10
135x8

*Hammer Curls* 30sx8
*Static Holds* 75s - 2x45 seconds


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

Today...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
105x8 (2 sets)
110x8
115x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
145x10
155x8 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch - RI 2:00*
40x4 each arm
45x4 each arm (2 sets)

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x6
125x5 (2 sets)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BWx2 - 92 seconds, 71 seconds

So this week was a little not-normal for me in the sense that I went to the gym 4 times. That was because last week things were all messed up and I wanted to get back on my normal schedule.

I am contemplating a week off next week for the fact that it is the last full week before my thesis is due and I would like all the time I can get, and also, I feel I've been lifting pretty hard the last 8 weeks and a rest might do me good. However, I am also contemplating switching somethings up. Don't know what to do!


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2010)

ya gotta go for the "4x15" s. i just love them.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2010)

Rest is good.  If you've been going hard, it might be really really good.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I ended up taking last week off. Felt good, and I think it did me some good.

Started up today, similar template, just rotated some exercises, and switched some.

Today...

*Chinups - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
+30x3
+25x3 (2 sets)

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
135x5 (2 sets)
145x5 (2 sets)

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
115x5
125x5
135x5 (2 sets)

*Standing BB Press - RI 2:00*
90x5 (2 sets)
90x4 (2 sets)

*Shrugs - RI 1:00*
80sx6 (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135x10
145x8 (2 sets)

Wow. Now looking back at it, this workout seemed a lot longer than what it was. 

Chinups I underestimated myself, should have started with 35.

Pressing movements took a slight hit since they were not of priority this time around.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 10, 2010)

Today...

*Deadlifts - RI 2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
210x3
205x3 (2 sets)

*Back Squats - RI 2:00*
165x5
170x5 (2 sets)
175x4

*Single Leg DLs - RI 1:30*
+30x8 (each leg)
+35x8 (each leg)
+40x8 (each leg)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x7
115x6 (2 sets)


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 12, 2010)

Today...

*Pullups - RI 1:30+*
BWx10
BWx7
BWx6 (2 sets)

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BW+20x6 (3 sets)
BW+20x4

*Arnold Presses - RI 1:30*
35sx8
40sx6 
40sx5

*Yates Rows - RI 1:30*
115x10
125x10
135x10

*Hammer Curls* 30sx8
*Static Holds* 75s - 2x50 seconds


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 26, 2010)

So, I guess I have lost my way in the gym yet again after being decently consistent over the past few months.

I have my honours presentation/defense tomorrow, so that has eaten up a lot of my time lately. I'm not too nervous now, I feel very prepared for it tomorrow.

On another note, most of you would remember that my grandfather was diagnosed with cancer and was recently declared to be in remission. Well, a few weeks ago my grandmother was diagnosed with breast cancer. However, she had a mastectomy and is doing very well. So I've had an up and down past few weeks, just thought I'd give an update.

Next week I am hoping I will be less busy and back in the gym!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 29, 2010)

So I returned to the gym today...

*Chinups - RI 1:30-2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
+30x3
+25x3 (2 sets)

*Oly-bar Corner Press - RI 1:30*
+45x4 each arm (3 sets)
+50x4 each arm

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30-2:00*
BWx5
+25x5 (4 sets)

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
20sx8 (2 sets)

Short and sweet. 

I have a 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 rep-range thing going so I am going to see how that works. Just compounds, aside from an isolation here or there. Again, I just want to get stronger, and am limiting quantity of lifts on a given day to boost quality. Hope it works.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

Great looking workout man! Welcome back! As much as it sucks, we have lives outside of the gym so don't worry too much about taking time off, haha. Im glad your grandparents are doing okay, dude, thats great news 

How you doing?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2010)

How did the honors presentation/defense go last week?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great looking workout man! Welcome back! As much as it sucks, we have lives outside of the gym so don't worry too much about taking time off, haha. Im glad your grandparents are doing okay, dude, thats great news
> 
> How you doing?



Haha, yeah I guess I just need to be reminded that the gym will always be there no matter what.

I am doing quite well actually. Honours is finished, therefore life is less stressed that way. My undergrad career is soon finished, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! Although it's bittersweet because on one side I am finished, but on the other side, all the awesome people I've become friends with are all going their separate ways. I guess I'll just have to make time to visit them in the future!



nadirmg said:


> How did the honors presentation/defense go last week?



Ahh, my presentation went very well. Everyone told me they thought I gave the best presentation, spoke clearly, and that they could even follow my thought processes.

The defense - not so much. One of my thesis readers grilled me big time!

But I am done, and I passed, so I'm happy.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 31, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
85x3 (5 sets)

*Single Leg DLs - RI 1:30*
+50x4 (2 sets)
+55x4 (2 sets)

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 1:30-2:00*
50sx5
55sx5 (4 sets)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x6 (3 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
135x10
145x8 (2 sets)

Hang cleans were a lot better than what I was expecting going into this workout.

Single leg DLs are ridiculous for balance. Picking the weight off the floor and starting out really emphasizes a lot of core and also stability muscles in the leg.

DB bench killed me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 3, 2010)

Today...

*CGBP - RI 1:30-2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
135x3
130x3 (2 sets)

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+115x4
+125x4
+130x4 (2 sets)

*Pullups - RI 1:30-2:00*
BWx5 (5 sets)

*Arnold Presses - RI 1:30*
35sx8 (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x8 (3 sets)

A decent one today. I think I am going to drop off the CGBP and keep the Arnies because on my next day I am doing dips.

Off to my last geology banquet later tonight, should be a good time!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 5, 2010)

Today...

*RDLs - RI 1:30-2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
205x3 (3 sets)

*Front Squats - RI 1:30-2:00*
115x4
125x4
135x4 (2 sets)

*Dips - RI 1:30-2:00*
+20x5 (3 sets)
+25x5
+25x4

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BWx3 - 45 seconds, 35 seconds, 32 seconds

So, I have come to a conclusion, and this is only my opinion, that front squats >> back squats. For several reasons, 1) I can go ATG with front squats, 2) I feel more of my upper body in the lift due to stabilization, and 3) my core has never felt like that in a while!

Monkey hangs were different, but I could definitely get used to them.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 7, 2010)

Today...

*Chinups - RI 1:30-2:00*
Warmup (2 sets)
+30x3 
+25x3 (2 sets)

*Oly-bar Corner Press - RI 1:30*
+50x4 each arm (4 sets)

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30*
+25x5 (5 sets)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BWx2 - 72 seconds, 64 seconds

Short and sweet.

Shit.. now that I look back at my last weeks workout, I should have upped my chinup weight. Oh well, next time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 9, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30-2:00*
95x3 (5 sets)

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
+55x4 (2 sets)
+60x4 (2 sets)

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 2:00*
55sx5 (5 sets)

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
115x6 (3 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10
155x8 (2 sets)

So, at first on the hang cleans I put on the 25s and thinking that 25+25+45=85 (which it does not), I added 10 more lbs thinking the total was then 95, which it was not. Well, when I tried my first set I was in for a surprise. Once I figured out what was wrong, 95 was a good weight.

On a side note, yesterday was my last day of my undergraduate career. Kind of crazy, 5 years (yes, I was in the 5 year plan, lol) gone by. It's going to be different and also sad not seeing everyone every day after this - but at the same time tremendously happy to graduate.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 12, 2010)

Today...

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
Warmup (2 sets)
+145x3 (2 sets)
+135x3 (2 sets)

*Arnold Presses - RI 1:30-2:00*
45sx4 (4 sets)

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
+15x5 (3 sets)
+15x4
+15x3

*Lateral Raises - RI 1:00*
20sx8 (2 sets)

Changed things around a little bit from last time. Dropped CGBP and moved around some lifts.

T-bars were good, decided to do 4 sets because of how I alternate my grip, and 3 heavy sets would have made things unbalanced.

Pullups felt good, feels good to add some weight to them!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 14, 2010)

Today...

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
Warmup (2 sets)
215x3
205x3 (2 sets)

*Front Squats - RI 1:30-2:00*
125x4
135x4 (3 sets)

*Dips - RI 2:00*
+20x5 (2 sets)
+25x5 (3 sets)

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BWx3 - 32 seconds, 35 seconds, 30 seconds

Another decent one today.

My RDLs weren't so hot, but I felt I nailed the front squats, especially on the last two sets. I probably definitely could have added an extra 5-10lbs on the squats, and an extra 5 on the dips.

So lately things seem to be going my way. I am a little over a month away from graduation, I completed my honours, I just received my Earth Ring (it's a lot like the engineers iron ring signifying you can one day become a professional), and just recently was contacted about being flown out to a gold mine in Ontario for an interview. I'm feeling pretty good these days!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> So lately things seem to be going my way. I am a little over a month away from graduation, I completed my honours, I just received my Earth Ring (it's a lot like the engineers iron ring signifying you can one day become a professional), and just recently was contacted about being flown out to a gold mine in Ontario for an interview. I'm feeling pretty good these days!



 thats awesome, dude! Big fucking congratulations!

Workouts are looking sweet, too!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> thats awesome, dude! Big fucking congratulations!
> 
> Workouts are looking sweet, too!



Thanks Gaz.

I'm very excited for this. Hopefully they like me!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 16, 2010)

Today...

*Chinups - RI 1:30*
Forgot warmup sets
+35x3
+30x3 (2 sets)
BWx5 - since I didn't do my warmup, I did a "cooldown"

*Oly-bar Corner Press - RI 1:30*
+50x4 each arm (3 sets)
+55x4 each arm

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30-2:00*
+25x5 (3 sets)
+35x5 (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10 (2 sets)
145x7

Chinups and supines felt really good. Probably could have went heavier on the chinups.

Oly-bar is still a little struggle.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 29, 2010)

So, just as things were going again my workouts have ceased. 

Several reasons, it's hard to workout when you have no gym. I am no longer a student therefore I do not have a free membership to the school's gym. I am still in a student financial situation, therefore I have no money for a membership elsewhere. However, I had an interview last week which I think went very well, they really seemed to like me. They said they'd let me know by tomorrow or so. Then today, I received another call for another interview. Things are looking up that way!

The gym can wait at this time, I gotta get my higher prioritized stuff taken care of .


----------



## Scarface30 (May 6, 2010)

So, where was I. Unfortunately I did not get the job I had an interview for a few weeks ago, which might be a good thing because I felt as though I would have been in waaay over my head coming out of university with not enough experience. However, I had an interview on Monday which went well, and they said they'd get back to me early next week. This one is a little more suitable for me too.

Other than that, I am home now for a few weeks, no gym membership therefore I am working out at home. Little to no equipment so workouts are Crossfit or from Gaz's website. Short and sweet and an emphasis on cardio - which I desperately need! So the next few weeks are going to hopefully be cardio-oriented, and also maybe drop a few el-bees.

Here was today's...

*Bodyweight Circuit (+DB Snatches)*
As many rounds in 25 minutes:
Squats x15
Pushups x10
Pullups x5
DB Snatch x5 (each arm)
Burpees x10
Situps x15

Total: *4 rounds*

Things I learned from this - my cardio abilities are little to null! Oh, and Gaz, I hate you for enticing me to do this. Lol, .

Changed things around because with the setup I have, I can't do hanging leg raises which were supposed to be there. Can't do them because I was using the floor-joists in the basement ceiling for pullups. Switched in DB snatches, which I might add that the combo of burpees + DB snatches = brutal!


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2010)

nice work dude! Don't worry, my cardio is also pretty poor right now. Carrying a few too many el-bees myself .

Great effort though, the snatches would have made it harder, for sure. Absolutely crazy stuff. Where normal people would have wimped out and done crunches, i love that you decided to slaughter yourself instead


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2010)

Good circuit    Looks like fun.

Not sure if I ever told you about 

RossTraining.com Blog

It's a good site for training ideas outside the normal gym.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> nice work dude! Don't worry, my cardio is also pretty poor right now. Carrying a few too many el-bees myself .
> 
> Great effort though, the snatches would have made it harder, for sure. Absolutely crazy stuff. Where normal people would have wimped out and done crunches, i love that you decided to slaughter yourself instead



Thanks Gaz.

Yeah, the snatches made it that much harder, because it was hard enough to begin with!



yellowmoomba said:


> Good circuit    Looks like fun.
> 
> Not sure if I ever told you about
> 
> ...



Thanks YM.

Thanks for the link. I've looked on it before, I think you had told me about it. I'll have another look. As for now, I am liking the Crossfit-type workouts. Thanks nonetheless.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 7, 2010)

Today...

*12 rounds in 12 minutes*
Deadlifts x3
Military Press x3
Burpees x3

Total: *12 rounds in 11.31 -  combined 5760lbs moved*

Brutal. Although I left out hang cleans, I did so because of my limited space in my dad's work area downstairs. I don't think he'd like it if I started knocking tools off the shelves or anything! Still, it was tough. It was kind of like a mini-BB complex, therefore my weakest link was the pressing. I was DLing way below my 3RM.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2010)

Another great workout! Nice total poundage for under 12 minutes, too!

Out of curiosity, are you going to be doing a different workout each time, or will you be repeating some of them to try and beat your scores?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Another great workout! Nice total poundage for under 12 minutes, too!
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you going to be doing a different workout each time, or will you be repeating some of them to try and beat your scores?



Thanks Gaz.

As of now I plan on just doing different workouts each time. I needed a little change from the lifting and this mix up every day is what I need for now.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 8, 2010)

*Friday May 7th*

2 hours of ball hockey.


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Thanks Gaz.
> 
> As of now I plan on just doing different workouts each time. I needed a little change from the lifting and this mix up every day is what I need for now.



Cool, thats a great way to train. I did a few weeks of that early this year and it was great fun!

Have put a new workout on the site btw, another one coming tomorrow


----------



## Scarface30 (May 10, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Cool, thats a great way to train. I did a few weeks of that early this year and it was great fun!
> 
> Have put a new workout on the site btw, another one coming tomorrow



Great fun and tough as hell! The workout I did today was humbling, to say the least! Lol.

Awesome man, I'll have a look. Got your PM by the way, just have not yet responded. I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 10, 2010)

Today...

*7 rounds for time A.K.A. 4 rounds for time* 
Military Press 60lbs x10
DB Squat Clean 30lbs(x2) x10
L-Pullups x10

Total: *4 Rounds - 14.29* 

Planks 45 seconds x2

So, the workout today was supposed to be 7 rounds of handstand pushups, which I can't do, and then DB squat cleans and L-pullups. 10 reps of each per round. I made it 4 rounds. The pullups were absolutely horrendous the last going off, I was getting a questionable 1 rep at a time. The DB squat cleans were a lot tougher than BB squat cleans, but the military press was solid throughout, although not that high of a weight. All in all, killer. 120 reps in under 15 minutes, I guess I'm happy with that part.


----------



## katt (May 10, 2010)

you could always do that "yank and kick with your legs really hard" to get the pullups... that's what the guys that do the circuits at our gym do..


----------



## Scarface30 (May 11, 2010)

katt said:


> you could always do that "yank and kick with your legs really hard" to get the pullups... that's what the guys that do the circuits at our gym do..



Haha, I pride myself in *not* doing pullups that way. Just doing them in the "L" position makes them that much harder!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 11, 2010)

*Monday May 10th, 2010*

2 hours of ball hockey.

*Today*

*Gaz's Core, Legs and Shoulder Workout*
5 rounds as fast as possible:
Military Press (60lbs) x10
Planks 30-60 seconds
Goblet Squats (30lbs) x20

Total: *5 rounds in 11.56*

So, I know if Gaz takes a look at this he'll see some modifications. I was not able to do the 3up/4down tempo because I had no spotter and I have no squat rack or power cage at home. I also dropped the reps down to 10 for this reason. However, everything else was the same. My shoulders are killing me right now, too!


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2010)

thats a great time, dude!

Was your core as dead as it should have been even without tempo?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> thats a great time, dude!
> 
> Was your core as dead as it should have been even without tempo?



Thanks man.

My core was shot. It hurts so much today still! I did try to do at least some form of tempo, probably around a 2 second up/2 second down. Not quite a 3x4x.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 13, 2010)

Today...

*4x5x5*
DB Deadlifts x5
DB Push Press x5
DB Squats x5
Pullups x5

Total: *5 rounds in 10.35, Poundage: 8100lbs*

This workout was definitely harder on my muscular endurance than cardio endurance, although I'd be lying if I said my heart wasn't up!

I again switched some things around. Pullups weren't supposed to be there, instead it was supposed to be DB cleans, however, I really hate those. They feel so awkward, so I felt like doing pullups. The total poundage includes my BW with pullups (~150).

The first 3 rounds were done with 35lb DBs, next 2 with 40lb DBs. I was supposed to increase each round but did not have enough weight to do so. I think it still turned out decent.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 14, 2010)

Today...

*As many reps in 10 minutes*
4 minutes of BB Thrusters (80lbs) x30
3 minutes of DB Snatches (35lbs) x26 (13 each arm)
2 minutes of Pullups (BW) x16
1 minute of Burpees (BW) x14

Total: *86 reps in 10 minutes*

This was tough. Apparently was supposed to do muscle ups, but what can you do when you can't do them? Did pullups instead.

Thrusters are brutal!


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

Solid workout, man.  What's a muscle-up?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, man.  What's a muscle-up?



Thanks man. How are things going anyway?

A muscle up is a pullup transitioned at the top into a dip. Tough stuff.






YouTube Video


----------



## Scarface30 (May 15, 2010)

Today...

*A little thing I call my own*

Run 180m
2 minutes of pullups = 17 reps
Run 180m
2 minutes of plyo-pushups = 25 reps
Run 180m
2 minutes of Bentover DB Rows (2x45lbs) = 27 reps
Run 180m
Planks - 1:15 at BW

Done. I just threw this together myself. I want to start incorporating more cardio stuff, such as running. The running I did was a med-high intensity run, not quite a sprint.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 17, 2010)

Today...

*3 Rounds for Time*
Right Arm DB Push Press (40lbs) x6
Left Leg DB RDL (45lbs) x6
Run 180m
Left Arm DB Push Press (40lbs) x6
Right Leg DB RDL (45lbs) x6n
Run 180m

Total: *3 rounds in 17:45*

Kinda slow, but it was decent. It was supposed to be higher repped stuff (12 reps, not 6) but I wanted to do some lower repped/higher intensity stuff. It felt good.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 22, 2010)

Workouts have ceased again, however for good reason. I had a phone interview a while back and last week I called to follow up, and ended up not getting the job. This past Monday the geologist there sends me an email saying that I had the job if I wanted to accept it. So I was like "hell yeah!" (I didn't write that in the email, but was pumped). 

So, I'm graduating university next Thursday, and starting work the following Monday. Pay is incredible for this job, ~10,000 more than what I was looking for! . Things are looking good!


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

Big congratulations, dude! Thats the best thing that can every happen after graduating, haha! Loads of my friends have been out for a year with no real job. Nice work


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

Not hijacking your thread, as the workouts are looking good, but I crack up every time I read or hear that school is hard or busy. I have one question for you youngins, what the hell are you going to do when you get out in the "real world"?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not hijacking your thread, as the workouts are looking good, but I crack up every time I read or hear that school is hard or busy. I have one question for you youngins, what the hell are you going to do when you get out in the "real world"?



Sorry man, but when people under-estimate how tough school actually is, I get a little annoyed. I don't know if you have gone to university or college, if you have congrats. If not, taking a full workload of courses PLUS doing an honours project on top of that is pretty much the equivalent of working 60-80 hours a week. I know, I did that this year.

I can't wait until I get out and to work at a job I've studied the past 4-5 years for. To start actually making some money. I've paid my own way through university, paid all my own bills and rent, paid for all my food. Plus still had to deal with family and friend issues on top of the stress of school.

I'm not saying the real world is going to be a walk in the park, but I feel as though I am pretty well prepared.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not mouthing off at you, I just always hate it when people say "wait until the real world."

And thanks, I've been trying the Crossfit workouts and liking them!


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Sorry man, but when people under-estimate how tough school actually is, I get a little annoyed. I don't know if you have gone to university or college, if you have congrats. If not, taking a full workload of courses PLUS doing an honours project on top of that is pretty much the equivalent of working 60-80 hours a week. I know, I did that this year.
> 
> I can't wait until I get out and to work at a job I've studied the past 4-5 years for. To start actually making some money. I've paid my own way through university, paid all my own bills and rent, paid for all my food. Plus still had to deal with family and friend issues on top of the stress of school.
> 
> ...


waahhhhhhhh I have to read a fucking book and write a paper....wahhhhhh get annoyed...I give a shit....Oh by the way, I got my Bachelors and my Masters while I raised my son and worked full time..cry me a fucking river. Get annoyed all you want. I care. 

Now as I was saying, "Wait until the real world." Bitch.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> waahhhhhhhh I have to read a fucking book and write a paper....wahhhhhh get annoyed...I give a shit....Oh by the way, I got my Bachelors and my Masters while I raised my son and worked full time..cry me a fucking river. Get annoyed all you want. I care.
> 
> Now as I was saying, "Wait until the real world." Bitch.



Please describe to me what this "real world" is, if you can? I guess I've been living in a dreamland my whole life.

I'll wait for the real world where I'm a single guy, working at the job I've wanted to do my whole life, not having to pay for kids, traveling when I want, and having all expenses paid when I work. It's gonna be rough.

Yup, I'll wait for that. You must be on a low-carb day or something.


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not hijacking your thread, as the workouts are looking good, but I crack up every time I read or hear that school is hard or busy. I have one question for you youngins, what the hell are you going to do when you get out in the "real world"?



The real world was fine, it was the bullshit politics that made me quit and go to university. Damned if i'm gonna work a 20k job for 15k. Right now i'd love to leave my work at the office like i did then.

You're just jealous. Being a student is awesome. I can teach an aerobics class, write a bitchin' paper on gene expression, have a few lectures, and get hammered all by 4pm. Then i go to work for 6 hours, get home at half ten, post this on the internet, and the whole cycle starts again tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

Thats my point!! Thats not the real world!! Enjoy because once it's over, you're like what the fuck happened!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Thats my point!! Thats not the real world!! Enjoy because once it's over, you're like what the fuck happened!!



I know, the day my bank account loses that minus sign will be a shocking day indeed


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I know, the day my bank account loses that minus sign will be a shocking day indeed


LOL....I wouldnt let that happen to me in a million years. Make sure you video that I wanna see the meltdown.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

How's it going, man?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> How's it going, man?



Hey DOMS. Things are actually going fantastic, thanks.

I am home now for 2 weeks after my first rotation on with my new job. It's with a gold exploration company in Ontario and I'm loving it so far. It's a young group of people I work with and they're a lot of fun.

How's things with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 17, 2010)

So now that I am home, I decided to get back to the gym. Unfortunately I am weak. But fortunately I found out just before I came home that there's 2 gyms around where I am working. One in an arena and one regular gym. I'll definitely be checking those out!

Today was...

*Front Squats - RI 1:30-2:00*
89x5
111x5 (2 sets)
122x5 (2 sets)

*Pullups - RI 1:30-2:00*
BWx5
BWx8
BWx5
BWx4 (2 sets)

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30-2:00*
35x4 (4 sets) each arm

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
75lbs (x2) - 55s, 42s, 30s

*Dips - RI 1:30*
BWx10 (2 sets)

Underestimated myself on the front squats and pullups. Thought I'd only get 5 pullups on the first set, but realized I could have done more - so I did more on the second set.

Static holds felt good. Forearms will be sore tomorrow! Everything will be sore tomorrow...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Great work!



Hey Curt, thanks and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yesterday...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
40x10
70x5
75x4
80x3
89x1
100x1
105.5x1

*T-Bar Rows - RI 1:30-2:00*
+132x5 (5 sets)

*Low Incline DB Press - RI 1:30*
40sx8
45sx8 (2 sets)

*Hypers - RI 1:30*
+22x8 (3 sets)

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BWx30 (2 sets)

Military presses felt good, but weak. What can I expect after a month or more off, though? T-bar rows felt good, still my bread and butter.

It just feels good to be back at it! No real goal right now, which might not be good, but I'm just sort of going with the flow for now.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Hey Curt, thanks and thanks for stopping by!



Great journal.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

Great workouts, man! Like the way you have them set up!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great workouts, man! Like the way you have them set up!



Thanks Gaz.

Funny you say that because at the present moment there is no method to my routines. I just go in and workout. Honestly, I find some of those workouts to be the best. I still try to balance it out and have some form of rep-range I shoot for, but other than that I'm just wingin' it in there right now!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 21, 2010)

Today...

*RDLs - RI 1:30-2:00*
177x5 (5 sets)

*Chinups - RI 1:30-2:00*
BWx10
BWx7 (2 sets)

*Jump Squats - RI 0:30-0:45*
+70x4 (4 sets)

*Seated DB Press - RI 1:30*
40sx10 (2 sets)
40sx6

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145x10 (3 sets)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

^Great work.

Doing chins tonight. If I get BW X _5_ I'll consider it a miracle.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Great work.
> 
> Doing chins tonight. If I get BW X _5_ I'll consider it a miracle.



Thanks Curt.

Practice makes perfect, man. Chinups/pullups are a tough exercise for sure.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 23, 2010)

Today...

*DB Bench Press - RI 2:00-3:00*
40s x10
60s x5
60s x4
60s x3
65s x2 (2 sets)

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
67 x5
78 x4
83.5 x3
89 x2
94x5 x1

*Supine Rows - RI 1:30-2:00*
+22 x6 (3 sets)

*Stationary Bike @ 10:00*
HR: 130-165

Sp I went about the DB press wrong. If I did it right I think I could have got 70s for sure. I for some reason didn't think the gym had DBs between 45-55 lbs range and decided to jump right to the 60s. It's also kind of distracting when the buddy next to you is incline DB pressing as much with one DB as you are with both!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 27, 2010)

Today...

*Military Press - RI 1:30-2:00*
45(bar) x10
78 x5
89 x4
94.5 x3
100 x1
105.5 x1
111 x1

*Front Squats - RI 1:30-2:00*
111 x5 (2 sets)
122 x5 (2 sets)
133 x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW x8
BW x6 (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145 x8 (3 sets)

Had to be short and sweet and it wasn't too bad. Military pressing felt strong, as did the front squats.

I head back to Ontario tomorrow for 5 weeks of work, hopefully the gym they have in the town I'm living in is decent enough to get a good workout in so I can keep at it.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello, journal looks good, workouts short and sweet, which is the way i like it. How come you had a month off?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hello, journal looks good, workouts short and sweet, which is the way i like it. How come you had a month off?



Hey dave, thanks for visiting my journal.

I didn't have quite a full month off, although I'd consider it a month because I was so inconsistent with school ending, not having enough money to get a membership and starting work. But now school's over, I am finally employed, and I have money for a membership!

So that brings me to my next point - I finally decided to go to the gym where I am working and low and behold, it was closed! Damn. Try again some other day.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 3, 2010)

A little workout I was contemplating getting back into the heavy, strength-oriented lifting. If anyone wants to chime in and give some advice, I'd appreciate it. As always I plan on just trying to lift heavier every session by ~5lbs if I can. The reason for this is because I really, REALLY suck at setting up any more periodization, therefore I use the method of simply just lifting heavier each session!

It'll be a 4 day a week routine, upper/lower. A change from my fullbody workouts I've been doing forever.

*Upper A*
Military press - 10,5,4,3,1,1,1
Low incline or flat DB press - 5x5
Dips - 3x3
Some sort of extra work here

*Lower A*
Front Squats - 5x5
Hang cleans - 6x3
Some form of extra work

*Upper B*
Chinups - 10,5,4,3,1,1,1
T-bar Rows - 5x5
Pullups - 3x3
Extra work

*Lower B*
RDLs - 5x5
Jump squats - 6x3
Extra work

So that's it. One thing I notice is my choice of exercises - never changes! I don't know if this is a horrible thing or not, but I find those up there are the meat and potatoes of a routine and as long as I lift heavy and keep progressing with the weight they'll serve their purpose.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a few suggestions:

1) Alternate a push and a pull exercises on your UPPER day.   Rest 60 seconds between each exercise.

Example:

Push Press
Chin 

Dip 
Row

Pushup or Fly
Reverse Fly


2) Some other good lower body exercise to consider adding

SLDL 
Trapbar Deads
DB Snatch
20 rep squat
Bulgar. Split Squat
Step ups
Side lunge/Back lunge/Front lunge
Overhead squats

3) Throw in some CORE exercises:

Ab Wheel Rollout
Hanging leg raise
Swiss ball inch worm
Planks / Side Planks
Laying leg throwdown/raises

4)  Try to add some plyos in there

Muscle ups
Plyo pushups
Jump Rope
Side to side jumps
Rowing machine

Just my $0.02


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 7, 2010)

So, finally able to get to the gym...

Today...

*Military Press - RI 1:00-2:00*
35 (bar ) x10
65 x5
75 x4
80 x3
90 x1
95 x1
100 x1

So, the reason for the  is because I hate that "Oly-bars" that are only 35lbs. Well, I don't know for sure if they are 35lbs, but I do know they are not the normal 45lbs Oly-bar. Anyone else know what I'm talking about? Why would anyone want to use them? I HATE THEM! They screw up my groove. Saw the REAL Oly-bar in the corner when I was done. I wondered why everything seemed, oh - 10lbs lighter!

*A) Dips - RI 1:00*
+20 5x5
*B) Pullups - RI 1:00*
BW 5x5

*Side Laterals - RI 1:00*
15 2x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
140 x10
150 2x8

Done. So the above "superset" is what I think YM was getting at. So I did a set of dips, RI 60 seconds, set of pullups, RI 60 seconds, set of dips, etc... I've done this a long time ago and am glad YM reminded me of this. 

Did I mentioned I hate the lighter weighted "Oly-bars?"


----------



## DOMS (Jul 7, 2010)

I pretty sure that a superset is two exercises with no rest in between.

In any case, a solid workout; and nice job on the pullups.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I pretty sure that a superset is two exercises with no rest in between.
> 
> In any case, a solid workout; and nice job on the pullups.



Yeah, I realize they're not an actual superset, I just didn't know what else to call them. 

Thanks though, man.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 8, 2010)

Today...

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
135 x5 (warmup)
185 5x5

*DB Snatches - RI 1:30-2:00*
40 6x3

*Jumps Squats - RI 2:00*
+70 2x4
+80 2x4

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00+*
BW 3x45 seconds

Done. This was a good one. My legs haven't felt this wobbly in a while! I really have to start stretching though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 10, 2010)

Today...

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:00-2:00*
+90 x10
+135 x5
+140 x4
+145 x3
+160 x1
+165 x1
+170 x1

*A) Flat DB Press - RI 1:00*
55s 5x5
*B) DB Rows - RI 1:00*
60s 5x5 each arm

*Incline Bench Press - RI 1:30*
95 3x8

So I still realize it's not a superset, but I just put it like that because I am unsure how else to type it down.

Incline bench is weak, although I think I could have gone 5lbs heavier.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 14, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RTI 1:30*
85 x3 (2 sets)
90 x3 (2 sets)
95 x3 (2 sets)

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
125 5x5

*Pullups - RI 1:30-2:00*
BW x10
BW x8

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
70s 2x45 seconds

This was one of the best workouts I've had in a long time. I realize I did not stick to the plan like was mentioned above, but I just find it hard to veer away from a fullbody workout. They're just so awesome!

I might change things around...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2010)

Great looking workouts! I like how the last few have been simple heavy and focused!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great looking workouts! I like how the last few have been simple heavy and focused!



Thanks Gaz.

I am a true believer in the simple and heavy workouts are most of the time the best. Well, not _the_ best, but very effective.

How's things?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 15, 2010)

Today...

*Military Press - RI 1:00-2:00*
45 x10
85 x5
90 x4
95 x3
105 x1
115 x1
120 x1

The 120 rep was more of a push press. Had to get that weight up, and that was going to be the only way.

*Dips* +25 x5
RI 1:00
*Pullups* BW x5
RI 1:00

Did above for 5 total sets of each.

*Seated Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
110 3x6

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00+*
BW 3 x40 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good    Keep it up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Thanks Gaz.
> 
> I am a true believer in the simple and heavy workouts are most of the time the best. Well, not _the_ best, but very effective.
> 
> How's things?



I just like the abbreviated sessions because you can really give an exercise your full attention and effort.

Things are alright, how you doing?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright, so with the word of approval from Gaz and a little research on his site along with several others, I've decided to start the Texas Method. Just seems to fit into my goals right now, I just want to get stronger as normal. I want to get back to where I used to be with my lifts and further. 

I plan on starting this tomorrow. I'll have to calculate rough 4, 6, and 10 RM.


*Workout A*:
1. RDLs
2. Pullups
3. Front squats
4. Bench press
Calve raises
Static holds

*Workout B*:
1. Military Press
2. Hang Cleans
3. Single leg RDLs
4. T-bar rows
Laterals
Core

Monday
Exercises 1-4: 5x5 @6RM

Wednesday
Exercises 1-4: 3x6 @10RM

Friday
Exercises 1-4: 3x3 @4RM


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Looks good, i might try this when im due a change up, looking forward to seeing how you progress.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ Looks good, i might try this when im due a change up, looking forward to seeing how you progress.



Thanks man. 

Had my first workout tonight and it was fantastic!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

My new found love...

*"The Texas Method*

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:45*
85 5x5

*RDLs - RI 1:45*
185 5x5

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:45*
145 5x5

*Bench Press - RI 1:45*
125 5x5

*Seated Calve Raises - RI 1:00*
110 3x5

*Static Holds i RI 2:00+*
80 (x2) - 47s, 42s, 30s

So, I have a new found love. This workout was awesome. I want to try to paint a good picture for you guys on how good I'd rate this workout, personally.

Picture a smoking hot girl (for the ladies, a smoking hot guy). I like to think of Jessica Burciaga:






Now imagine she (or he) has only gotten laid once _maybe_ twice (yeah I know, not a first time). HOWEVER, her (or his) first one or two experiences were absolute shit. Now, you're about to bang her. She (or he) gives an awesome strip show, touchy-touchy, feely-feely, etc. Once finished (and she finishes 3 times), your performance was outstanding,  and she (or he) is absolutely speech- and breathless .  Then she (or he) gives you her (or his) phone number to come back for more multiple future romps. 

I hope that painted a good picture.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2010)

Never seen or heard of her before, but im now a fan.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Never seen or heard of her before, but im now a fan.



I doesn't take long, eh?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 1:30*
85 3x6

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BW 3x6

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
+30 3x6 (each leg)

*Front Squats - RI 1:30*
115 3x6

*L-Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x45 seconds

Another good one. I wasn't really quite used to doing only 6 reps with my 10RM because I wanted to do the full 10 but had to keep myself from not sticking with the routine.

Front squats went last because the squat rack was being used most of the time, they would have normally went second. Still didn't hurt them any.

L-hangs are like a monkey hang except I pull my legs (bent at the knee) up, like leg raises, except keep them there.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2010)

Alright, so not even a week in and I'm already side tracked from my set routine. But I mean when it's nice and 20 degrees the past 2 days how can you say no when co-workers asked you to play a round of golf each day for the past 2 days?

Either way, back at it tomorrow, then again on Monday. Might be tough seeing as though tomorrow is a 3x3 then Monday is a 5x5, but this way I'll still get my 3 workouts in this week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:15*
95 3x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00-2:15*
195 3x3

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
155 3x3

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
140 3x3

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
80s x50 seconds
90s 2x25 seconds

*Planks - RI 1:00*
BW 2x60 seconds

Done. This one was alright. The hang cleans were a perfect weight, same with bench. I felt as though I could have gone heavier on the deads and rows, i.e. I was probably using my 5-6 RM. Oh well, I roughly calculated my maxes on the ExRx website. I know now for next time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
95 5x5

*Front Squats - RI 2:00-2:15*
130 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+15 5x5

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
40 5x5

*Calve Raises - RI 1:00*
110 3x5

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150 2x10

Not a bad workout. Was unbelievably hot in the gym today and it just sucked the energy out of me.

Working out with the heavier weights yesterday was a bit taxing today, and I don't think I was 100% recovered.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2010)

Workouts are looking good    That looks tough to do without a rest day in between your last workout.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2010)

new journal since i was here last.

nice girl.. very nice


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 28, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Workouts are looking good    That looks tough to do without a rest day in between your last workout.



Thanks YM. Yeah, I wouldn't normally have those workouts back-to-back but where I wanted to get my three workouts in for the week, I had to.



PreMier said:


> new journal since i was here last.
> 
> nice girl.. very nice



Hey Pre.

Yup new journal, but as weak as I've been in a long time .

And yes, very nice girl .


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 28, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
75 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
160 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+130 3x6

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
45(x2) 3x6

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
90(x2) - 35 seconds
90(x2) - 30 seconds
90(x2) - 24 seconds

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150 2x10

I'm starting to like this low intensity/mod reps workouts. I still find it hard to stop at 6 reps though.

Had to do DB bench press instead because the regular bench was being used.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2010)

i got really strong doing west side bb.  right now im doing a modified 3 day split.. its killer.

are you eating enough to grow?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2010)

PreMier said:


> i got really strong doing west side bb.  right now im doing a modified 3 day split.. its killer.
> 
> are you eating enough to grow?



Honestly, no. I've given up on the whole "getting big" idea. People say you can eat anything, well I can but unfortunately I put on fat MUCH easier than muscle _and_ I completely despise cooking. I just want to get stronger, and if I am eating a decent amount of food and put on a little more size, well that's a bonus!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2010)

So after a few days off for no other reason other than working 35 days straight takes a toll on you...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
94.5 5x5

*Front Squats - RI 2:00*
127.5 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+19 5x5

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
39 5x5 (each leg)

*Calve Press - RI 1:00*
308 3x10

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW - 75 seconds
BW - 62 seconds


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> So after a few days off for no other reason other than working 35 days straight takes a toll on you...
> 
> *Military Press - RI 2:00*
> 94.5 5x5
> ...


 

Good military press numbers, just a bit more then i do at the moment. I did my calves on the angled leg press machine this week and used reps as high as 30, my calves are killing me for the last two days which is a good sign, i like mixing low and high reps for calves, works for me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Good military press numbers, just a bit more then i do at the moment. I did my calves on the angled leg press machine this week and used reps as high as 30, my calves are killing me for the last two days which is a good sign, i like mixing low and high reps for calves, works for me.



Thanks man. My military pressing has never been strong so that's why I am concentrating on it now more than I ever did.

It's a tough lift and I find one where it's either all or nothing. I can fail on a rep fast even though the rep before felt like 100%.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 5, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
83.5 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
160.5 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+132 3x6

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
127.5 3x6

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
90 (x2) - 35 seconds
90 (x2) - 27 seconds
90 (x2) - 19 seconds

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145 2x10


----------



## davegmb (Aug 6, 2010)

Just noticed your from Halifax, there is a Halifax in England did you know which i presume is where your town got the name from

Halifax, West Yorkshire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Whats your Halifax like?

 lol i know


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
90 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW 5x5

*Front Squats - RI 2:00*
120 5x5

*One Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
+40 5x5 (each leg)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW 2x60 seconds
BW x45 seconds

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
80s 3x55 seconds, 38 seconds, 26 seconds

This past month was a disaster of trying to make it to the gym. Two weeks ago an uncle of mine lost his battle with lung/brain cancer, and I am 2500km away from home at work, so that was hard.

Felt good to be back at it though, and I bought a 6 month membership, so there's no excuse not to go now! I NEED to get back to where I used to be.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Just noticed your from Halifax, there is a Halifax in England did you know which i presume is where your town got the name from
> 
> Halifax, West Yorkshire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



I always enjoy seeing towns from around the world.

That one looks nice, I always like the old European buildings.

This is mine: Halifax Regional Municipality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a small city with a big city feel, which I like. Great night life, great atmosphere. Much like in England, it's full of history, naval/maritime history especially.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Scar!    Glad to see you back - we are doing the same.  We've just been 'going', and needed some motivation, but I think we are on the track now...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

Let's see some new goals and PRs


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your uncle dude, its never easy but its even worse when you're not around.

Glad you're doing good and getting back to the gym, though! What sort of program you gonna be doing?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 9, 2010)

katt said:


> Hey Scar!    Glad to see you back - we are doing the same.  We've just been 'going', and needed some motivation, but I think we are on the track now...



I know, eh?

I've looked back at the last 2 years, and I have been unbelievably inconsistent in going to the gym. I think the last time I went to the gym consistently for 2 months was in my 3rd year university!



yellowmoomba said:


> Let's see some new goals and PRs



I hear that, YM!

It sort of just dawned on me that I've never really set any goals for myself. Ever. Maybe that's why I am not where I want to be? Time to change that I guess.



Gazhole said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle dude, its never easy but its even worse when you're not around.
> 
> Glad you're doing good and getting back to the gym, though! What sort of program you gonna be doing?



Thanks for the condolences, Gaz. It was hard, but when I heard my grandmother (my uncle's mother) say that all that matters is I saw him the last time I was home when he was still in good spirits is all that matters. That makes me feel better.

Yeah, I thought I'd pick my lazy ass up and get to the gym. I have all the time in the world when I am not at work!

I'm going back to what I was doing in July, and am going to get the Texas Method going again.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 9, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
75 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
155 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+120 3x6

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
115 3x6

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
360 3x10

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150 3x10

Not bad.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 9, 2010)

So as YM stated I need some goals, and as I said, I've never set goals before so here goes. Hopefully they're not too out of reach.

I've had a thing lately for military pressing and deadlifts, so my main focus are those.

*GOALS*
*Military Press* 3x3 @ 135
*RDL* 3x3 @ 235
*Front Squats* 3x3 @ 160
*Pullups* 3x3 @ BW+35

Attain these goals by January 2011. That gives me about 16 weeks. Like I said, hopefully this is over shooting it. But I think the military press and front squats will be the easiest to get to. My pullups have always been decent, but I've found I can hit a plateau with those fairly easily. We'll have to wait and see. If I get these, I'll be very happy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

Goals look good.       I have to do the same


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Goals look good.       I have to do the same



Thanks YM. I hope I haven't set the bar too high for some. For others, based on tonights workout, I might have set the bar a little too low.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
100 3x3

*Front Squat - RI 2:00*
135 3x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+20 3x3

*Single Leg RDL - RI 2:00*
+55 3x3 (each leg)

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x 40seconds, 35 seconds, 32 seconds

So like I said, I think I underestimated myself for my goals with the military press, front squat, AND pullups. 

I could have definitely done 105 on the military press, 135 for 3x3 on front squats was maybe a little TOO easy, and pullups could have been 25. Well, maybe I'll have to increase my goals and make sure I get a better 3x3 workout in next time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Tonight...
> 
> *Military Press - RI 2:00*
> 100 3x3
> ...



Or you could change your date to hit those goals to November (rather than Jan) then RESET with some new goals  now that you have a better feeling of where you are


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2010)

See, now that's why I like it when you chime in YM. Always full of advice. Although, I might say the goals I had earlier for the beginning of December.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
85 5x5

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
185 5x5

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+140 5x5

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
135 5x5

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
410 3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150 3x10

This one felt good all around. All my lifts were where they should be for 5x5.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 1:30*
85 3x6

*Front Squat - RI 1:30*
115 3x6

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BW 3x6

*Single Leg RDL - RI 1:30*
30 3x6 (each leg)

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW 3x 70s, 65s, 50s

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
80s 3x 53s, 41s, 35s


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
95 3x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
195 3x3

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+155 3x3

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
145 3x3

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
405 3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150 3x10


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2010)

Great work, dude! This looks like a solid program


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great work, dude! This looks like a solid program



Thanks man.

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with this Texas Method program so far. You had pretty good results from it, didn't you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00-2:15*
95 5x5

*Front Squat - RI 2:00-2:15*
125 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+12 5x5

*Single Leg RDL - RI 2:00*
45 5x5 (each leg)

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x 40s, 35s, 24s


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
80 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
160 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+125 3x6

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
125 3x6

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
90s 2x 45s, 35s
90s 1x fail 

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450 3x8


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 29, 2010)

So, I missed my 3x3 workout last week due to a number of reasons, so I decided to start this week with the same 5x5 workout as last week. I don't like missing a workout and would much rather redo a week than progress.

Today...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
94 5x5

*Front Squat - RI 2:00*
121 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+13 5x5

*Single Leg RDL - RI 2:00*
50 5x5

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
440 3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
165 3x7

The numbers are a little wonky because I am home from work now again for 3 weeks and the gym I go to has the metric plates, AKA the 5, 10, 15, 20 KG plates.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
78 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
166 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+126 3x6

*DB Bench Press - RI 1:30*
50s 3x6

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x42s, 35s, 30s

Had to switch out the bench because just as I was finishing the rows someone came and grabbed it. Had a hard time getting a bench to do the DB bench because I guess today was a "chest and/or shoulder day" at my gym.

Also, saw some "bro" wearing a lifting belt while doing curls. He was also only curling 35s. Douche.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2010)

Today...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
105.5 3x3

*Front Squat - RI 2:00*
144 3x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+22 3x3

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
60 3x3

*Seated Calf Press - RI 1:00*
88 2x10

*Planks - RI 2:00*
BW 3x80s, 65s, 60s

All lifts felt good today. Not too easy, but not too hard either. Just right. Minus the seated calf press. The piece of equipment they have there is really uncomfortable. Hurts the knees and you have to extend your legs out so they are not 90 degrees. It's weird.

Other than that, it was good.

Also, saw The Town tonight. Good movie.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 4, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00-2:15*
89 5x5

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
193.5 5x5

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
138.5 5x5

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+143 5x5

*Hang Leg Raises - RI 1:00*
BW 3x10

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
85s 1x50s
90s 2x34s, 23s


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2010)

DL variations are looking really good, man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> DL variations are looking really good, man!



Thanks Gaz.

Haven't been getting around to the journals much lately, how's things going?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2010)

Today...

*Military Press - RI 1:30*
89 3x6

*Front Squat - RI 1:30*
122 3x6

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BW 3x6

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
35 3x6

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
160 1x10
160 2x8

*Standing Calf Raises - RI 1:00*
133 1x15
221 2x8

Short and decent. Haven't had that much weight on my back for the calf raises in a while.

You know you're squatting ATG when your standing on 20kg plates and your still bottoming out on the lowest setting of the squat rack safety. It's a good feeling.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 7, 2010)

I always like to hear about people actually squatting low.  Getting full depth feels so much better than going to parallel.

A lot of people don't even go to parallel.

Nice job.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I always like to hear about people actually squatting low.  Getting full depth feels so much better than going to parallel.
> 
> A lot of people don't even go to parallel.
> 
> Nice job.



Thanks man.

You're 100% right, if feels so much better mentally, but also physically. I find it doesn't feel right on the knees when only going parallel.

There's a couple of guys in the gym who do squats (it's unfortunately a rare sight). When they do, they load the bar up and do I'd say 2/5 squats and think they're awesome.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00-2:15*
100 3x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
210 3x3

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+165 3x3

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
155 3x3

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x46s, 35s, 30s

Have been feeling under the weather the past few days so I thought this workout was going to be sub-par, however it was quite the opposite. I was very pleased with this one.

Oh yeah, for anyone celebrating (not too many of you I don't think ) Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 12, 2010)

Today...

*Military Press - RI 2:00-2:15*
100 3x5
100 2x4 

*Front Squats - RI 2:00*
133 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+18 3x5
BW+18 2x4 

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
55 5x5 (each leg)

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
440 3x8

*Static Holds - RI 2:00*
(2x)90 3x48s, 35s, 27s

So after the good workout the last session, this one was sub-par. Didn't hit the 5x5 on both MP and pullups for the weight. However, I was very pleased with my front squats.

I think after this week cycle, I'm gonna take a few days off, then start at it again. I gotta reach those goals by December!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Thanks Gaz.
> 
> Haven't been getting around to the journals much lately, how's things going?



Things are good, getting on with final year project and stuff.

Hows things with you?

And yeah, i got pretty good results off this program! Its great. Nice and uncomplicated - lift heavy, now lift light, now lift heavier!!! Repeat, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just looking back at my goals and as of now my front squat, dead lift and pullup goals all seem within reach in the next 6 weeks. However, the MP goal seems a little hefty . I'll try my best, but I only think I'll be able to reach 3/4 goals. 30lbs in 6 weeks (when actually 3/6 weeks is when I lift heavy for the MP) is a tad much.

Current Distance to Goals:
Front Squat = 20lbs away
RDL = 25lbs away
Pullups = +12lbs away
MP = 30lbs away


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2010)

This workout is from Thursday, October 14th

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
83.5 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
166 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+126 3x6

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
133 3x6

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x45s, 38s, 31s


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Just looking back at my goals and as of now my front squat, dead lift and pullup goals all seem within reach in the next 6 weeks. However, the MP goal seems a little hefty . I'll try my best, but I only think I'll be able to reach 3/4 goals. 30lbs in 6 weeks (when actually 3/6 weeks is when I lift heavy for the MP) is a tad much.
> 
> Current Distance to Goals:
> Front Squat = 20lbs away
> ...



You should be able to make all of those except MP.  It's just a tough lift and progress is slow on it to the point that at times you feel like you're stagnating.  I'm ecstatic if I can make 5lbs. a month on military press.

Regarding the front squats, what do you find difficult about them?  Are they tougher on your upper back/core or on your quads?  I've found that they don't really hurt my quads that much but they are really tough on my back.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You should be able to make all of those except MP.  It's just a tough lift and progress is slow on it to the point that at times you feel like you're stagnating.  I'm ecstatic if I can make 5lbs. a month on military press.
> 
> Regarding the front squats, what do you find difficult about them?  Are they tougher on your upper back/core or on your quads?  I've found that they don't really hurt my quads that much but they are really tough on my back.



Yeah, I hear what you're saying about the MP. I think I've been stuck at 105 for a while. I think the little break will do me good.

For me, front squats seem to do a number on my core. I found that especially tonight. I still find that they are tough on the quads, and this sounds weird but if I were to do the same weight on back squats, I don't think I'd feel them as much in my quads.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00*
105 3x3

*Front Squats - RI 2:00*
150 3x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+25 3x3

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
70 3x3 (each leg)

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450 3x8

*Planks - RI 2:00+*
BW 3x90s, 60s, 60s

Lifts up again, minus the MP.

Single leg RDLs were good, was a small grip workout at the same time.

Pullups felt good.

Going to take a few days off and start back at it Monday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2010)

So after a few nights off, I was back at it tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00-2:15*
95 5x5

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
195 5x5

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
135 5x5

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+150 5x5

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
90s 2x42s, 22s
Grip completely failed and wasn't able to get a 3rd set. As contradictory as it sounds, my grip work is usually best after deads. Not this time.

*Hanging Leg Raises - RI 1:00*
BW 3x12,10,10

Everything was up, minus my bench which was a bit disappointing. Happy I was able to get 95 on the hang cleans.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 1:30*
90 3x6

*Front Squat - RI 1:30*
125 3x6

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BW 3x6

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
45 3x6 (each leg)

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450 3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
150 3x10


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00-2:15*
105 3x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
220 3x3

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
155 3x3

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+170 3x3

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
90s x55s
100s 2x31s, 21s

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450 3x8

Everything was decent again, but unfortunately my bench didn't make any progress from the last 3x3 workout.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00-2:15*
100 5x5

*Front Squat - RI 2:00-2:15*
140 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+20 5x5

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
60 5x5 (each leg)

*Monkey Hangs - RI 2:00*
BW 3x42s, 36s, 29s

Hit the 100 5x5 on the MP which felt good. It was odd because I felt like I was getting stronger as the sets progressed.

The front squats ABSOLUTELY killed me tonight for some reason. 

First set on pullups were tough, got better after that.

Any update with weight, not that I am trying to put on weight, but I am up to 158, from ~155, now. And in all honesty, am sure it's mostly muscle mass because I am looking more "cut" and not much more fat.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tonight...

*Hang Cleans - RI 1:30*
80 3x6

*RDLs - RI 1:30*
165 3x6

*Bench Press - RI 1:30*
125 3x6

*T-bar Rows - RI 1:30*
+125 3x6

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
100s 3x42seconds, 37seconds, 32 seconds

*Planks - RI 2:00+*
BW x90seconds
BW 2x60seconds

I decided to not up the intensity accordingly on this lower intensity day as I do with the 5x5 and 3x3 due to the fact I think it'll help me out in the long run as in having more energy to put forth on the 3x3 day.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



Thanks for the thumbs up, Curt.

I feel bad I haven't been getting around to people's journals much anymore.
I am still keeping up to date, just not posting much.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2010)

Tonight...

*Military Press - RI 2:00-2:15*
110 3x3

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+30 3x3

*Front Squats - RI 2:00*
155 3x3

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
75 3x3 (each leg)

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
450 1x10
450 2x8

*Hanging Leg Raises - RI 1:00-1:30*
BW 1x12
BW 2x10

So tonight went very well. I honestly think I could have hit my goals of BW+35 on pullups and 165 on squats tonight. But I'm just going to go at it slow and steady.

I also used a BB with an extra 30lbs for the single leg RDLs. I think it was more of a hassle than it was worth.

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to get back in a gym until Thursday or later. We'll see though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 12, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00*
100 5x5

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
206 4x5
206 1x3 Grip failed

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
144 5x5

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+155 5x5

Had to cut it short because I was meeting up with two of my cousins I hadn't seen in a while for supper and then we went to see Due Date. That movie is hilarious.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 16, 2010)

Today...

*Military Press - RI 1:30*
89 3x6

*Front Squat - RI 1:30*
122 3x6

*Pullups - RI 1:30*
BW 3x6

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 1:30*
45 3x6 (each leg)

*Monkey Hangs - RI 1:30*
BW 3x45s, 36s, 32s

Quick and easy. Nothing heavy in this workout.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey bud, what are the monkey hangs for? grip strength?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 18, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey bud, what are the monkey hangs for? grip strength?



Hey dave, how's it going?

Yeah, for the majority I use monkey hangs for grip strength. I do find them to be a complete upper body exercise, as I try to activate my bis, traps, delts, etc... while I do them. I'm not sure if they is cheating or not, but it still kills the grip!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Today...

*Hang Cleans - RI 2:00-2:15*
111 3x3

*RDLs - RI 2:00*
227 3x3

*Bench Press - RI 2:00*
166 3x3

*T-bar Rows - RI 2:00*
+176 3x3

*Static Holds - RI 2:00+*
100s 3x45s, 30s, 17s

*Planks - RI 2:00+*
BW 3x93s, 66s, 63s

Had some bad news today. My grandfather who went into remission with his cancer almost a year ago found out today that it is back. Hard thing to hear, he took it well but I think he was putting it on for the family.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Hey dave, how's it going?
> 
> Yeah, for the majority I use monkey hangs for grip strength. I do find them to be a complete upper body exercise, as I try to activate my bis, traps, delts, etc... while I do them. I'm not sure if they is cheating or not, but it still kills the grip!


 

Going good thanks. I find my deadlifts, RDL's and pull ups destroy my forearms and grip already so not sure where id fit them in, but ill have a think because your selling them to me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Going good thanks. I find my deadlifts, RDL's and pull ups destroy my forearms and grip already so not sure where id fit them in, but ill have a think because your selling them to me.



Yeah, deads and pullups are good for the grip too. I like to add a little more for my grip to give it that extra boost. You should definitely try the monkey hangs out sometime!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yesterday...

*Military Press - RI 2:00-2:15*
100 5x5

*Front Squat - RI 2:00*
144 5x5

*Pullups - RI 2:00*
BW+26 3x5
BW+26 2x4 

*Single Leg RDLs - RI 2:00*
66 5x5 (each leg)

*Calf Press - RI 1:00*
484 3x8

*Cable Crunches - RI 1:00*
145 1x10
160 2x7

So this workout was less than average. I could hit 105 on the MP or get 5x5 with BW+26 on the pullups if my life depended on it. Front squats I nailed, and single leg RDLs were good. 

I kind of think I should have taken more time off than I did back a few weeks ago. Also, I don't think I have been eating quite enough lately. That'll change soon.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so bad at this working out business. I'm not going to make any promises to myself, not going to make goals because we all know where I get.

So, I'll make another, hopefully not futile, attempt at getting stronger (that's not a promise or goal, btw). I don't care about size, although I'd be happy to drop 5lbs, I just want to get stronger. Period.

I'm gonna be going the ever so talked about 5/3/1 workout and see how that treats me. I started tonight and had some annoying news in that the gym will more than likely be closing down for a week or two sometime soon to move to a new place. So knowing my luck, they'll move just as I'm getting back into a groove.

Tonight...

5 minute warmup on the bike

*Front Squat - Warmup (1:00 RI)*
70x3
85x3
100x3

*Front Squat - Work (2:00 RI)*
110x5
130x5
145x7

*Box Squat Front Squat - Accessory (1:00 RI)*
BARx10
65x10
85x8
105x8

*Static Holds (2:00+ RI)*
80s - 60 seconds
90s - 33 seconds, 22 seconds

*Planks (2:00 RI)*
BW 3x60 seconds

5 minute cooldown on bike

Everything felt good. The earlier work sets are hard not to do more reps but it all works out in the end when you rep out with the heavy weight.

Box squats were a first for me, and I really underestimated myself, although I think the box (bench) I used was a bit too high. I found something I could use next time that's lower and will also stand on some 45s to get an inch or so lower.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2011)

i thought you fuckin died or froze up in canada.. good to see you back


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2011)

scar, do you play hockey?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i thought you fuckin died or froze up in canada.. good to see you back



Haha, thanks P. It was pretty cold here last week (-45 degrees C to be exact) but nope, haven't frozen! Just been lazy.



gtbmed said:


> scar, do you play hockey?



I used to play a bit, but haven't laced em up in a while. I do regret not becoming more involved in hockey when I was younger. I love the game (hence my avatar, lol), can't wait for the All-Star Game this weekend!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tonight...

5 minute warmup on the bike
Rotator cuff warmup

*Military Press - Warmup (1:00 RI)*
BARx3
55x3
70x3

*Military Press - Work (2:00 RI)*
75x5
85x5
95x7

*Standing Unilateral DB Press (1:45 RI)*
30 4x6 (each arm)

*Chinups (2:00 RI)*
BW 1x10
BW 2x6
BW 1x4

*Cardio - Treadmell*
12 minutes @ 8 km/h (avg)

Tonight felt good again. The pressing was all good, was going to do dips as the accessory but I decided to do uni DB presses and really work on the lower 1/4 of the pressing motion to help out with the bottom 1/4 of military presses. 

Not doing chinups first was tough when it came around to them, hopefully those will get better.

And I don't know if anyone saw, but I did 12 minutes of cardio... Yeah, I thought I had a mild fever too. That's the most of cardio I've done in years! I also still realize why cardio sucks, though. 12 minutes is puny, but gotta start somewhere, eh?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tonight...

5 minute warmup on the bike

*Deadlifts - Warmup (1:00 RI)*
90 1x3
115 1x3
135 1x3

*Deadlifts - Work (2:00 RI)*
145 1x5
175 1x5
190 1x8

*Goodmornings - Accessory (1:45 RI)*
90 4x8

*Calve Press (1:00 RI)*
450 3x8

*Planks (2:00 RI)*
BW 3x60 seconds

5 minute cooldown on the bike


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2011)

Early workout today...

5 minute warmup on the bike

*Bench Press - Warmup (1:00 RI)*
65x3
85x3
105x3

*Bench Press - Work (2:00 RI)*
110x5
125x5
140x7

*Incline Bench Press - Accessory (1:45)*
115 4x5

*DB Rows (1:45)*
60 2x10
60 2x8

*Cardio - Treadmill*
10 minutes @ 8.8km/h (avg)

I know they say leave your ego at the door, and I do, but I must say doing 65 on the bench, albeit a warmup, was tough to do. But the 140x7 felt good because of it!

Got to the gym early because I gotta watch the first NHL All-Star draft. Should be good, but too bad there's no Crosby.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I knew you were a fan and figured you followed it given your location.  I played quite a bit up until a few years ago but I really want to get back into it.  I'm looking forward to the new idea for the All-Star game - it should be interesting to see which players end up together.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2011)

i can never leave mine at the door.. but ive learned to be humble sometimes


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Yeah, I knew you were a fan and figured you followed it given your location.  I played quite a bit up until a few years ago but I really want to get back into it.  I'm looking forward to the new idea for the All-Star game - it should be interesting to see which players end up together.



What did you think of the ASG?

I heard a lot of people didn't like it, but I thought it was a great game, and the whole fantasy draft was a unique, but good, addition.



PreMier said:


> i can never leave mine at the door.. but ive learned to be humble sometimes



Lol, humble is close enough.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tonight...

5 minute warmup on the bike

*Military Press - Warmup (1:00 RI)*
BAR x3
55 x3
70 x3

*Military Press - Work (2:00 RI)*
80 x3
90 x3
105 x5

*Standing Unilateral DB Press - Accessory (1:45 RI)*
30 4x7 (each arm)

*Chinups (2:00 RI)*
BW x10
BW x6
BW 2x5

*Cardio - Treadmill*
10 minutes @ 9.2km/h (avg)

So, all I have to say is "stupid bitches doing curls, with HORRIBLE form, in the squat rack."

Was supposed to do my front squats, but as soon as I got off the bike some girl took up the squat rack. Her BF was giving her horrible advice, telling her to curl almost like an explosive O-lift. I was pissed. 

Squats tomorrow night.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tonight...

5 minute warmup on the bike

*Front Squats - Warmup (1:00 RI)*
70 x3
85 x3
100 x3

*Front Squats - Work (2:00 RI)*
120 x3
135 x3
155 x4

*Front Squat Box Squats - Accessory (1:45)*
115 4x6

*Static Holds (2:00+ RI)*
90s 3x48seconds, 38seconds, 23 seconds

*Planks (2:00 RI)*
BW 3x65 seconds
*Did sets of 7 pullups between planks

5 minute cooldown on the bike

So I didn't get there last night because there was a public consultation for the town I'm working out of about what the companies plans are for the future. So I obviously had to go.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

Scar!  What's is the haps, my man?

For the record, I loved the ASG.  Got a kick out of the draft, and seeing Backes with 3 points was nice for the Blues.  

Down side is that Halak was won the goalie vote in the west, but didn't make the team because of the new rules.  I'd like to see them take a starting 6 from each conference, then fill the roster based on player vote.  I think the fan vote was so down because no one really knew what they were voting on.  (Did you see those stats?  Crosby led the overall vote, but had fewer votes this year than his first year as an AS.)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

Dude, did you see Johnson drop DiPietro in the Pens-Isles game last night?  One punch.  Awesome.

I had drinks with him in STL after a playoff game against the Avs a few years back.  Nice guy.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought the entire concept was great.  This NHL all-star game was truly unique and, I think, superior to any other all-star weekend of the majors sports.  The idea of having players pick the teams is really intriguing because you'll get to see different combinations in each year.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Scar!  What's is the haps, my man?
> 
> For the record, I loved the ASG.  Got a kick out of the draft, and seeing Backes with 3 points was nice for the Blues.
> 
> Down side is that Halak was won the goalie vote in the west, but didn't make the team because of the new rules.  I'd like to see them take a starting 6 from each conference, then fill the roster based on player vote.  I think the fan vote was so down because no one really knew what they were voting on.  (Did you see those stats?  Crosby led the overall vote, but had fewer votes this year than his first year as an AS.)





Pylon said:


> Dude, did you see Johnson drop DiPietro in the Pens-Isles game last night?  One punch.  Awesome.
> 
> I had drinks with him in STL after a playoff game against the Avs a few years back.  Nice guy.




Hey Py.

Not too much, just working and working out. Watching hockey (unfortunately NJ isn't doing so hot).

Yeah, the ASG voting was a little weird. I didn't like it how players such as Zetterburg, Mike Richards, Thornton, etc... didn't make it. Hopefully they tweak a few things and make it even better because I really enjoyed the whole process.

I saw the highlights of the fight and it was a definite clean KO! Lol.



gtbmed said:


> I thought the entire concept was great.  This NHL all-star game was truly unique and, I think, superior to any other all-star weekend of the majors sports.  The idea of having players pick the teams is really intriguing because you'll get to see different combinations in each year.



Same here, they really seem to know what to do to market the game which is great. The player combos that the teams picked (Stamkos-St Louis) didn't work out as good as I thought. I figured Stamkos would have ripped it up. But it was still fun to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I've been off from the gym for the past 3 days, only by default. The back entrance to the gym, the one for after hours (it's a 24hr gym) was busted. The card swipe hasn't been working since Friday, and you can't get in the front entrance after hours. 

To my defense, I had to go on a 4 hour snowshoe hike through the woods yesterday to flag a road in for a new drill setup, and let me tell you, that was tiring! Not to mention a 600m walk through waste deep snow.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd say that counts for cardio at the very least. 

What, no sled dogs?


----------

